# Hi from South Africa



## Thinker 28 (Jan 28, 2009)

Just like to introduce myself to you all...
I live a short drive from Cape Town and have just bought my first bow so am still in there with the very newbie crowd.
Bow is a old PSE Lightning flite 2.
Looking forward to learning from the site and it seems like Ive got a bit of reading to boot :wink:


----------



## ansarha (Nov 30, 2008)

:wav::welcome: Welcome to AT :welcome::wav:


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## Springhill (Oct 30, 2007)

Welcome to AT


----------



## willieM (Nov 18, 2007)

Welcome to archery talk from West Virginia, USA. You will be glad your here. Lots to read and learn. Good information to be had here.
willieM


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Thinker28. Have fun here.


----------



## TxHunter73 (Dec 17, 2008)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## JOSHM (Jun 14, 2007)

welcome to AT :thumbs_up


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT! happy shooting!
*X*---------------------------:archer:


----------



## Thinker 28 (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanx for the welcome folks :thumbs_up


----------



## Bowhuntr64 (Aug 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT :RockOn::RockOn::RockOn:


----------



## cdegeeter (Jan 9, 2008)

:welcome:


----------



## Zach_Harmon (Dec 28, 2008)

:wav::welcome: Welcome to AT :welcome::wav:


----------

